# Soap Making Tutorials Page



## jkm8113 (Aug 19, 2012)

Newbie here that has been trying to look at the video tutorials section, the one that starts with the crystal gem soaps tutorial.  And I cannot get to any page but the first one.  Do you have to know the secret handshake or something to get past the first page?  No matter which page I select, the first one comes up every time.


----------



## Relle (Aug 20, 2012)

I've just clicked on the tutorial and the whole page came up with the tutorial from start to finish. The only video I can see is if you scroll half way down the page there is a short vid of one of the steps, not the whole process.


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't make myself very clear, I am not referring to that one particular tutorial.  I can see all the tutorials on the first page, but evidently there are several pages of tutorials, and I cannot go from Page 1 to Page 2 or Page 5 or Page 7, etc.  

I don't think it is my computer, because I cannot go past Page 1 on my computer at home or my computer at work.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 20, 2012)

Did you register as a member?


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am pretty sure I am all registered, I don't think I would be able to post here if I wasn't registered.  Did I need to register somewhere else to see the tutorials?  If so, I must have missed a step.  

I went back to the page and it says Logout, so I must be logged in.


----------



## Genny (Aug 20, 2012)

I just noticed that I have the same problem as you.  You are talking about this link http://smftutorials.com/drupal/  and not the soap making recipes and tutorials right here on the forum, correct?


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, that is it.  I spent the weekend reading everything I could and watching every video I could find on soapmaking, and when I could not get past the first page of the tutorials, it was disappointing.  

Sorry you are having this problem too, but I am glad that it isn't just me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 20, 2012)

I went back and checked from the first page and you're right - it does keep coming back to the same page. Try clicking on the tabs and then try moving through the pages again. I always click on a tab and then search through the pages. Please let me know if that makes a difference.

After I hear from you, I'll contact Ian and let him know about the problem.


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 20, 2012)

If you mean the tabs that say Cold Process, etc., no, it still didn't work.  If I select page 2 or any other page, it still brings me back at Page 1.  Sorry.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 20, 2012)

I meant the tabs to the right of the Home button - below the banner.


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, I went to the soaps tab and then selected Cold Process and from there, I tried to go to Page 2, etc., and still a no go.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, I see what you mean. It did the same thing to me. I did send a PM to Ian earlier about this topic. Hopefully, he'll get it fixed soon.


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks so much.  It is good to know it isn't just Operator Problems on my part.  As a new soap maker, I look forward to checking out the rest of the tutorials.  I know I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 21, 2012)

You're welcome and I hope it gets fixed soon. Have you viewed soapqueentv's cold process series on youtube? They're very well done.


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 26, 2012)

Still not fixed for me, can anyone else get passed page 1 yet.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 26, 2012)

The PM to Ian is still in my Outbox. I'll contact him on another forum to make sure he gets the PM.


----------



## IanT (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey everyone! Sorry for not getting back to you in regards to this issue! I am working to resolve it, seems that there is something wrong with the code. Bare with me, it should not be too long. I am planning on revamping the site soon so it is more easily navigable. 

I am experiencing the issue the most when i select the sub topics after scrolling over the main topics (for instance, scrolling over "soap" and choosing cold processed) I can see new posts when clicking on next page AFTER you click the main "soap" link you would have scrolled over to see the sub topics...


So for now til I resolve the issue; try clicking on the tabs, then going to next page and it should display all the articles for soap etc... though they will not be subdivided by type, its a temporary workaround...please let me know if it works for you...I will keep you all updated as to when the issue is resolved!


----------



## IanT (Aug 30, 2012)

Alright it looks like the reason it is happening is because there are not enough tutorials in the selected category to display on multiple pages, I think that is why the "soap" main tab (when clicked) is one of the only categories you can really scroll all the way through. so to see all the tutorials, instead of just the ones in the subsections, click on that main tab. 

for any main tab (soap, candles, bath/body etc...) that has a subsection (basically only the soap one has subsection for now til more tutorials are added)...  you can click on the subsequent sections to get to the articles with those tags only.


sorry for the confusion! 

If anyone needs to contact me directly they can do so through [email protected]


----------

